# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Tổng hợp đồ án công nghệ thông tin

## loveUnature

Trong Này có một số đồ án mà mình sưu tầm được các bạn vào xem cái nào dùng được thì download về học tập thêm .
1. Đồ án Xây dựng 1 diễn đàn (Forum) trên mạng bằng ngôn ngữ Java.
Download ( gồm có Source code, database … )
2. Đồ án Quản lý tuyển dụng Nhân Viên
3. Đồ án “XÂY DỰNG WEBSITE GIỚI THIỆU TOUR DU LỊCH”
4. Đồ án Nghiên cứu các giải thuật mã hóa. Xây dựng một Server tạo khoá cho người sử dụng dùng trong vấn đề bảo mật dữ liệu
5. Đồ án Xây dựng 1 diễn đàn (Forum) trên mạng
6. Đồ án Quản lý tuyển dụng Nhân Viên
7. Xây Dựng WebSite Bán Hàng Qua Mạng Cho Cơ Sở Sản Xuất Hàng Mây-Tre Đan TÀI TRÍ
8. Đồ án Quản lý các đại lý
9. Đồ án tốt nghiệp : giao thức TCP/IP và kết nối qua ATM
10. Đề tài Quản lý khách sạn (KHTN)
11. Đồ án tốt nghiệp Phần mềm quản lý thư viện
12. Xây dựng chương trình Quản Lý Nhập/Xuất Hàng Theo Đơn Đặt Hàng
13. Đồ án tốt nghiệp môn THIẾT KẾ VÀ LẬP TRÌNH WEB
....
....

Download

----------

